# Too Dangerous!?



## Whats4Dinner (Oct 3, 2017)

I have recently started a new Tank and set up with 6 RBP's and they are still all very young and small. My wife is of the mindset that like all these movies if one were to put your hand in the tank you would remove it moments later all bare bones.

I was just asking for her sake to clear the air from people who have owned and lived with them a long time.

If you could give me any info or even a look into your worst problems you've had with these guys I'd appreciate it.

Either way they are staying I just don't want to have to keep them under lock and key....

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Honestly, I would be far more worried about climbing the stand and tipping the tank over onto him / her. I attach all of my stands to the wall but... might be something to help reassure your wife its safe.

All of my piranhas have avoided my hand / arm when in the tank, the most likely way to be bit would be cornering them or an accidental bite when dashing around.

Any hardware store sells window locks or latches that could be used to secure the lid... just use some epoxy to attach them to the frame / glass.


----------



## Whats4Dinner (Oct 3, 2017)

Ægir said:


> Honestly, I would be far more worried about climbing the stand and tipping the tank over onto him / her. I attach all of my stands to the wall but... might be something to help reassure your wife its safe.
> 
> All of my piranhas have avoided my hand / arm when in the tank, the most likely way to be bit would be cornering them or an accidental bite when dashing around.
> 
> Any hardware store sells window locks or latches that could be used to secure the lid... just use some epoxy to attach them to the frame / glass.


Thank you very much great idea's I can hear it getting quieter here already! &#128514;&#128521;

Cheers!


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I have had MANY piranha, none of which possed any danger to myself. They have all been skittish and want nothing more than to be as far from my hand as possible. i have had a RED DEVIL that was actually a mean SOB and would down right attack......


----------



## ChristianRBkeeper (Nov 15, 2017)

Ihave my hands in my tank full of 8 red bellies all the time, and they have never even tried to bite me

So I can almost guarantee you will be A-Okay! &#128513;&#128076;

If I could post videos here I'd show ya


----------

